# micro shop



## dr. awsome (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm looking for pictures of a micro wood shop. The space I have available to me is a 8'X10' shed and I need to pack a full shop in it. I've searched around online with no success. Any help would be great!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Just about everyone makes smaller shop tools. Table saws, band saws, drill presses, and on and on. But like everything else, smaller tools have there place. I recommend you look at building a tool rack with a small hollow top work bench. you mount each of your tools to a 2x2 sheet of plywood that fits in the top of the work bench as well as slides into the tool rack. this way you can have quite a few shop tools in a small area.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

My shop is 12'X16' and the biggest help I have is
my Hitachi table saw.

It folds up very easily and has wheels and a handle.
It fits under the work bench when not in use.

It is in the far right of the picture. Under the bench.

It was under $200 at Lowes and has done me well
for several years now.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I saw a video the other day of.....*

a guy using his lathe and he had it clamped to his workbench. Great idea,


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Small shop suggestions*

Go vertical young man and use casters on everything you can. You can build simple storage boxes on wheels that roll under counters or buy cheap dollies at HF and just stack on top of them, but make them modular, the same size, so they stack and label everything so even if you can't see it you can find it. I don't use glass jars for storing anything since they will break. I use dog food cans, plastic bins, cardboard cups, baby wipe boxes, etc. Make a lumber and pipe clamp rack. It's not so much about how much space you have but rather how organized to make it. By going vertical you can store lighter boxes overhead and some lengths of lumber. Discarded overhead kitchen cabinets make great storage.
Watch your dust collection in a small space use good shop vacs and when possible.Keep a window open and an exhaust fan running to cycle the air. You can buy or make a room air filtration unit with a small blower and some furnace filters...just a box with the blower inside and an open end for the filters. Even a box fan with a furnace filter on the intake side will capture a lot of airborne dust. That's what I used before I went "professional" and got a Jet AGFS-1000B
3 speed air filtration unit overhead. Keep your solvents and thinners in a metal cabinet if possible. OK you get the ideas...:thumbsup: bill
Here's a link to help: http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/shop-organization/


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You might want to take a look at the Shopsmith Mark 5. Not the answer for everything, nor is it perfect for every job, but it does pack a lot of function into a small package. They can be purchased used at some very reasonable prices. The other possible idea is to stay primarily with hand held power tools and limit the stationary equipment to the bare necessities. Put casters under any stationary equipment so you can roll it around. Ditto on your work bench.

Gerry


----------



## dr. awsome (Nov 17, 2009)

I already have my table saw, band saw, jointer and lathe. They are all larger stationary tools, which is my main problem. I was able to get super good deals on all of them or I would have gone for smaller options. I don't need to assemble much in the shop and during good weather will have the option of rolling tools outside for a better work space. Almost like an outdoor shop with a 10'X8' storage space.


----------



## dr. awsome (Nov 17, 2009)

I really like the idea of a box fan with a filter on it. I don't think I would have thought of that on my own. I already have a good shop vac and am brainstorming ways to make some sort of pre-filter to catch as much as possible to save on filters.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

dr. awsome said:


> I already have my table saw, band saw, jointer and lathe. They are all larger stationary tools, which is my main problem. I was able to get super good deals on all of them or I would have gone for smaller options.
> I can see why you are having space issues. At least you have a good start on equipment.
> A couple of thoughts/suggestions: If your lathe does not have a cabinet under it you could build one with drawers and of course casters, and when not in use it could be rolled up against the wall. On the wall over it you could build a hinge down work bench which could rest on the lathe cabinet for support. This would give you storage space and work bench as well as your lathe, all in one fairly small footprint.
> 
> Gerry


----------



## Inthewoodshop (Dec 15, 2009)

My apologies for ignoring any protocols existing here - I have never posted to this forum before, yet I do read it.

I have a 10 x 10 woodshop that I use mainly hand tools in (just because of space). Your mileage may vary, but here is a link to my website where you can see pictures. The shop has changed a lot and I am planning an update, so you must realize it looks very different now. There may be something there which can help, or maybe not. More space would be nice but, for right now, it is an excellent little shop. Here is the link:
http://www.inthewoodshop.org/shops/index.shtml


----------



## dr. awsome (Nov 17, 2009)

@ Inthewoodshop, thanks for the link! That is just the kind of info I'm looking for. Your diagram gave me some good ideas of how to pack more into the shop. I would love to see more after you have updated the sight.


----------



## Inthewoodshop (Dec 15, 2009)

> I would love to see more after you have updated the sight.


Your wish is my command. I didn't have to go to work today so I completed the update. Here is the link. The shop has changed a lot.

I am updating the link because I am getting a lot of hits from this post but I have completely redone the website. The new link is:

http://www.inthewoodshop.org/tour-my-woodshop/52-present.html

The link goes to my shop tour page where there are a number of layouts and updates posted.

Howard


----------



## dr. awsome (Nov 17, 2009)

That was a great update. :thumbsup: I'm sure I will be referring back to your page several times when I start setting up my shop. At the moment I'm busy making Christmas presents in my dirt floor basement but I hope to start setting up my shop in the next month or so. Any more info would be great! Currently it's looking like I should try and get a smaller table saw. :thumbdown:


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

*Did it work?*



dr. awsome said:


> That was a great update. :thumbsup: I'm sure I will be referring back to your page several times when I start setting up my shop. At the moment I'm busy making Christmas presents in my dirt floor basement but I hope to start setting up my shop in the next month or so. Any more info would be great! Currently it's looking like I should try and get a smaller table saw. :thumbdown:


I know this is reviving a very old thread, but I was wondering if you might have built your micro-shop and what you think about it now?

I have the opportunity to build a shed up next to my house for a workshop, but the max size would be 8x12 with both ends taken up by windows/doors so no wall space on the ends. I am trying to decide if the cramped work-space would be worth all the work to build the shed there, or if it would be better to keep working out of my dining room until I can afford to put on a real garage/workshop in 5 to 10 years.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would build the shed first myself..That way when you get a garage you will will be able to use the shed for all the yard stuff..Cars go outside not in the garage...Tell the wife.. lol


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

My first shop was a one car garage and I built cabinets and doors for customers. My solution was to use machinery small enough to move and set the equipment in the driveway and left the garage for the bench and shelving.


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20160423_170603_zps5uqkzqxw.jpg

http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20160423_170742_zpsk0ffmnyr.jpg


http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20160423_170729_zpskmex68fp.jpg

http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20160423_170748_zpsrdootz1h.jpg

http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20160423_170702_zpsrkvnl5hc.jpg

This is a single car garage. If I were to do it again I'd do a french cleat system instead of that tool grid. Biggest piece of advice is shelving floor to ceiling. At least more than cabinets or drawers. The stuff you put on the shelves will change all the time, in size and amount. And definitely over engineer them. I didn't plan on putting slabs on the top shelf, but there they are. Haha. shelves on the right really only exist to keep the work bench clean. I clear it off after every project. And it turns into a heap again. 

Tool carts take up a lot of space so I keep everything movable under the bench or on one of the shelves. having a totally clear work area means I can start fresh every time I go in there. Just my 2 cents, good luck man! That's a super tight space.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

In my new homes location I've got a 10' x 16' insulated shed. Coming from a house with a 2 1/2 car garage, I HATE IT!.

I build tables and some chairs. After many of the tools were put in the shed it only left me floor area of 7" x 14'. If I decided to make a kitchen table of any good size it would be nearly impossible.I still have an enclosed car trailer 3/4's full of mostly tools with no place to put them. Wood storage is in a 3rd location except a few pieces. In a 4th location, the front porch of the house, I have a table saw and a few sawhorses with a plywood top as a work station.

Nothing is consolidated and I'm running back and forth when doing any project. 

Plans are for a 30' x 40' quonset building. THEN Things Will Work.

If you are doing small projects a small location will work, I guess, but to build substantial pieces this isn't optimal.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Aard said:


> After many of the tools were put in the shed it only left me floor area of 7" x 14'. If I decided to make a kitchen table of any good size it would be nearly impossible..


Unless you build everything standing on edge, I'd think EVERYTHING would be nearly impossible in a 7 inch by 14 foot area ...


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

mat 60 said:


> Cars go outside not in the garage...Tell the wife.. lol


Er... totally agree with you... but I AM the wife. Hubby is the one who whines when he has to shovel 3 ft of snow of the car to get in. LOL

I know it goes against the grain, but hubby does all the computer and geek and cooking stuff, and all the power tools in the house are mine. Though I have to admit carrying and installing a 500 lb sliding glass door needed the hubby for an extra pair of hands and an extra set of muscles.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> My first shop was a one car garage and I built cabinets and doors for customers. My solution was to use machinery small enough to move and set the equipment in the driveway and left the garage for the bench and shelving.


That is what I think would end up being the case, but winter is a couple foot of snow and summer is no shade, so I am just not sure I will be able to roll out for the smaller projects. I think I need to split between roll-out and inside work areas, but I just don't know if the space will cover that.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

jessesnowden said:


> This is a single car garage. ....


What is the dimensions of that garage? It looks like a reasonable set-up for the projects I work on most.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

Have you looked at the festool system? Not for the weak price wise. But they are a module system uses a track saw, folding table, their tools come in small stackable plastic boxes. I converted over the system and can do everything that guys can do with a stationary shop.. Here's a photo of my shop. I one side of a 2 car English sized garage.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

Aard said:


> If you are doing small projects a small location will work, I guess, but to build substantial pieces this isn't optimal.





mikechell said:


> Unless you build everything standing on edge, I'd think EVERYTHING would be nearly impossible in a 7 inch by 14 foot area ...


My larger projects usually get put together at the site they are going to be placed or I get stuck working in the sun on the porch after spending an hour to dig out one of the table saws to make five minutes of cuts. Or more often than not using the wrong saw to make a cut because it isn't worth trying to dig out the right saw. So having a real workshop to try to put my tools in (instead of the piles in the dining room, guest room, and small tool shed) would even be an improvement... probably just because I am used to having no space at all to work in.

Of course, if I had a little more real space, I would do a lot more projects and fear I would very quickly be all grumpy about the tiny workshop if I could not get things really well organized and keep them that way.

I guess my fear is having the same big piles smashed all into one spot and still having a near impossible time getting to the right saw.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

sancho said:


> Have you looked at the festool system? Not for the weak price wise.


Looks sweet, but since I already have about 90% of the tools I need (including a few extras) there is very little way I could justify going for new ones. Especially since most of my tools are on the newish side already.

Looks like it makes for a really nice and organized shop though.... maybe I can make some boxes in a similar way and organize the tools that don't have a box or tool-tote already. My belt-sander that is living in a 5 gallon bucket with the palm sander for example. :surprise2:


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Taf said:


> Er... totally agree with you... but I AM the wife. Hubby is the one who whines when he has to shovel 3 ft of snow of the car to get in. LOL
> 
> I know it goes against the grain, but hubby does all the computer and geek and cooking stuff, and all the power tools in the house are mine. Though I have to admit carrying and installing a 500 lb sliding glass door needed the hubby for an extra pair of hands and an extra set of muscles.


...LOL.Oh crap..:surprise2:...Now,,,I think its cool what you can do but you hubby whining got to me..Welcome to the forum also..


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

mat 60 said:


> ...LOL.Oh crap..:surprise2:...Now,,,I think its cool what you can do but you hubby whining got to me..Welcome to the forum also..


Yeah... I am not a big strong looking gal either and it shocks people what I can do when I put my mind to it. Of course most of my projects are a bit on the red-neck side and seldom look as professional as I would like, but that is mostly due to having to use and re-use scrap goods instead of buying good materials to work with.

The dream goal is to have a really big garage added to the house on the range of 30ft by 26ft and use about 12x26 of that for a workshop, then squeeze two cars (so hubby doesn't have to dig out his car to go to work) and wall storage in the rest... and then boot out my own car when I need larger space for putting big things together or more room to cut some bigger lumber.

Of course we finally decided to go for the responsible thing and pay off the house first, so it could be quite a while for the dream to happen and a little shed-shop would be the stop-gap. I just am not sure I should go to the serious expense and trouble to build a little shed if it still wouldn't work very well for what I need.

_cost (both money and labor)_ vs _benefit_ is the real question

I am not usually a wishy-washy person, but this one has me stumped and one minute I think "Why not... a shed would work fine." and the next minute I am thinking "There is no way I can fit my stuff and still do anything in that space."

Well.... I am a girl after all. LOL :wink2:


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well ..I hope you hang around the forum..Its realy cool that your here and Id like to see some of your work..I also think your smart to pay the house off first..I bet you could build a shed if you decided to..


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Okay ... time for my opinion on your original question. Build the shed.
Build it high enough to give you:
1) good storage over head. You can make it tall enough to give you a "loft" that extends more than half the total length. Ladder access, storage only area.
2) heat space. If you don't want to close it up and A/C it in the summer, give the heat somewhere to go.
3) head room even with the storage area. You don't want to move an 8 foot piece of wood in a 7 foot ceiling room.

You'll be happy in it for a year or so, anyway ... by then, it'll be time to get that larger space built!

Oh, and you could build it on a pallet or skids, so it's movable. That way, you can relocate it when you DO build the larger area.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

dr. awsome said:


> I really like the idea of a box fan with a filter on it. I don't think I would have thought of that on my own. I already have a good shop vac and am brainstorming ways to make some sort of pre-filter to catch as much as possible to save on filters.


Get a dust deputy for your shop vac, be good about emptying it and you will never buy another filter.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

mikechell said:


> Okay ... time for my opinion on your original question. Build the shed.
> Build it high enough to give you:
> 1) good storage over head. You can make it tall enough to give you a "loft" that extends more than half the total length. Ladder access, storage only area.
> 2) heat space. If you don't want to close it up and A/C it in the summer, give the heat somewhere to go.
> ...


All very good ideas... but one problem. The only space available to build this thing would actually be built and then pushed up against the front of the house where there is a sliding glass door that I use for nothing but accessing a bin of firewood. Sadly this means that my roof would be at most about 8 1/2 ft on the high side and about 7 ft on the low side.

This may help show what the layout would probably look like. I can't get any wider or I won't be able to get the mower to the grass area, and I can't get any longer because I can't block the second sliding door shown. And I can't get any taller because there are windows above that can't be covered. (hopefully the picture will show)

So technically it is 8ft by 15 ft, but I loose about 2 ft of that for firewood and the side entry. And I would need to roll saws out to the "patio work area" because the other side is too small to do any cuts on.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh... and please excuse my quick mock-up. It looks pretty sad.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

.Im just wondering what that would look like.:huh:


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Just FYI ... this is the way I would do it.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

.I like this alot better myself Mike..Great idea.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

It does give a couple problems though. Trudging through 3+ ft of snow back and forth to work on small projects, trudging through snow to get the firewood, taking up what little grass area I have, and probably the worst offence.... blocking this view...

LOL. I know, I know... I am not really being easy to work with here. Thanks for the ideas though. Would work a charm if it were a back yard... or if I had a back yard. The front of the house is the only side that faces out.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Yep, I'm beat. I take back my previous suggestions. Save your money for when you build your garage on your ... where are you building that if you don't have a yard?


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Im going to sleep on this tonight and mabe I can come up with something..Mabe a shop on the roof or underground...There just has to be a way.Im not going to give up on your dream shop...Hay you may also need to give up something so you can get a shop up and going..


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

mikechell said:


> Yep, I'm beat. I take back my previous suggestions. Save your money for when you build your garage on your ... where are you building that if you don't have a yard?


To the left of the house is a parking area that will become the garage when we have the money. A hallway inside goes to a closet on that end and I think we will be able to punch through for a door that will go straight into the garage/workshop.

I know... the next suggestion is to build a shed out there while I wait... right? Trouble is then I would be walking all the way around in snow. And while I know that is do-able, I know my lazy self would just end up with the tools packed back into the house again and I would be left in the same situation.

Maybe just dealing as is for now is the best idea. Will give me all the more incentive to get the house paid off and save up for the real thing. :blink:


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

mat 60 said:


> Hay you may also need to give up something so you can get a shop up and going..


See and now I can say someone else supports my idea of gutting the guest room and turning it into a micro-shop. LOL... probably end up smaller than the shed idea, but at least it has height. Not sure if mine or hubby's parents would mind sleeping on a workbench when they come to visit though... probably want to unplug that table saw first. :grin:


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

I guess there will be no shed then.....OK....LOL


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Taf said:


> See and now I can say someone else supports my idea of gutting the guest room and turning it into a micro-shop. LOL... probably end up smaller than the shed idea, but at least it has height. Not sure if mine or hubby's parents would mind sleeping on a workbench when they come to visit though... probably want to unplug that table saw first. :grin:


 OK...Hubbys parents can give up something..:thumbsup:


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

I will still be thinking on it. Could be very dangerous for me to drive by the local Moore Lumber for a while though. They deliver anything over $800 for only $9.

On another note, I am a bit embarrassed to show any of my projects since I have seen some of the amazing stuff people on here create and most of mine are simple re-purpose of materials like shelf boards I have collected. Here is a couple things though:

I restored and refinished this one...

















To this...

















Altered shoji screens and made built-in cabinets for my bathroom remodel (along with doing most of the rest of the remodel)

Before:























After:






























And some other strange things like turning this big fish tank on blocks into a slide-out two to five person dining table...


























And other stranger things like this rocking horse with a small fish tank with filter and everything in it's belly.









Did I mention that lots of my projects are on the unusual or red-neck side?


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

Taf said:


> What is the dimensions of that garage? It looks like a reasonable set-up for the projects I work on most.


It is 10'×20'. The shelves are all 2' off the wall, giving me floor space of 8x18.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

jessesnowden said:


> It is 10'×20'. The shelves are all 2' off the wall, giving me floor space of 8x18.


Ah. No wonder it looks like a reasonable space. I think the extra couple feet of floor space probably makes a lot of difference. I like the way it is set up and may try doing similar when we finally put in a garage.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is great that you like doing wood working, and want a shop to do your work more comfortably. One thing that will frustrate you in a small shop is having to move things to be able to do the next process of your build. I hate moving things out of the way to be able to do anything. It is like constantly rearranging things in the shop just to complete a job. 

For this very reason I want to use more hand powered tools instead of a full shop like I have now. I went from a 5,000 sq ft shop to the very very small shop I have now, one heck of change. Sold a lot of my bigger tools but still cramped.

Question, is that the front of your house in the picture or the back? If it is the back you could build out like building a sun deck.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

It is the front. (The back is pressed into the hillside and much shorter... it is actually just one story but extra tall in the front to catch the sun in the winter.)

The thought was to put a lean-to style shed pressed against the front center, and since I need to paint the house anyway, to paint and trim it just like it was part of the house.

This is kind of what I was thinking:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What is stopping you from making it longer, protruding out away from the house, it doesn't have to stay on the porch.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

There are two main limitations. First is that I don't need any building permits and inspections and such if it stays under 120 sq ft. But the bigger reason is that the retaining wall stops right at the edge of the patio and I would really like the ability to get my little mower over to the grass without trying to move it through the workshop each time. Also, it would be nice to get from one side of the patio to the other without having to go through the shop each time as well.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

So that pretty much locks the size into place. Maximum of 8x15 and about 8.5 on the high side and 7-ish on the low side in height. One end taken up with firewood and a door, door on the back near the firewood, and probably a big door on the other end to roll out my bigger saws.

The question comes back to... does anyone think this would be a good thing to put money and work into, or just better to wait and deal with what little spaces I can use now until I can do something really nice in about 5 to 10 years?


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Taf said:


> So that pretty much locks the size into place. Maximum of 8x15 and about 8.5 on the high side and 7-ish on the low side in height. One end taken up with firewood and a door, door on the back near the firewood, and probably a big door on the other end to roll out my bigger saws.
> 
> The question comes back to... does anyone think this would be a good thing to put money and work into, or just better to wait and deal with what little spaces I can use now until I can do something really nice in about 5 to 10 years?


Build it now, enjoy it for the 5-10 years, but build it so it can be moved, sell it when you can upgrade.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

Just an update in case anyone is wondering:

Idea...









Reality...









Has taken about a month-and-a-half, but the little workshop is complete (on the exterior at least). My father was able to come out and help for a few days and made the roofing much easier. The rest I have done myself.


















I am starting now on the insulation and soon the interior ceiling and walls will be up.

It is a pretty small 8ft x 14ft, with a double sliding door I made out of two non-sliding glass door panels on one end, and a 36inch swing door on the other. On the side of the house it has a single door opening pressed against a sliding glass door to the house so I can enter without needing to go outside.

The little "shed-let" on the end is for firewood and is accessed from one of the sides of the double sliding glass door.

It certainly won't be the biggest or best workshop ever, but it will help get the tools out of the dining/kitchen, and I have to admit I am pretty proud of it.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Man, what I wouldn't give to have that much space.... Right now the permanent space for my shop is six feet square, plus a set of shelves for storage. No power tools at all (other than a cordless drill) unless I want to go work outside.

I did want to say, though, the addition looks good, and so do the projects you posted! I'd love to see more.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

amckenzie4 said:


> six feet square, plus a set of shelves for storage. No power tools at all (other than a cordless drill) unless I want to go work outside.


I do know how you feel... that is about what I had, but kept collecting more tools and started flooding out of my little space available. Cordless with inter-changeable batteries (good ones like Ryobi) are the way to go if you don't have much room.



amckenzie4 said:


> the addition looks good, and so do the projects you posted! I'd love to see more.


Thank you! I am always working on one thing or another, but this has to be the biggest project yet. I am glad it is turning out so well, but I started with 1 gray hair, and now have about 10 only two months later!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Taf said:


> I do know how you feel... that is about what I had, but kept collecting more tools and started flooding out of my little space available. Cordless with inter-changeable batteries (good ones like Ryobi) are the way to go if you don't have much room.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am always working on one thing or another, but this has to be the biggest project yet. I am glad it is turning out so well, but I started with 1 gray hair, and now have about 10 only two months later!


Hah! I know the feeling. Last summer I started building toy chests for my twin nephews. Six months and a significant scar later (always, ALWAYS put your chisels back in the rack, even if you're only putting them down for a second!), I started wondering if my hair was starting to change....


----------



## jbwood (Feb 5, 2017)

That will be a compact space, but it can be done. Utilize shelves more and save floor space for the work. Is the shed more like a garden shed? Good Luck
JB
ShedsForHome


----------

